# For those who had monthly bleeding while pregant



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

please respond, I just need to know if you exist. Also, were your periods "different" at all, or the same? When did you find out you were pregnant. TIA!!!!


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

Some women do bleed, sometimes every month, (background hormones... apparently) but it's not a true "period" by definition. A period sheds the uterine lining. If you are pregnant that can't happen.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah, I need to change the title to woman who have had monthly bleeding while pregnant.


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

It's ok. I think everyone will know what you mean. I just wanted to make sure you knew, that's all. There's a lot of confusion about this type of thing. I mean. When I told a girl at work I was pregnant, but bleeding, she asked me if teh pregnancy test would still be pos, even though I was bleeding. I was like "uh... yea... is it a lack of bleeding that turns a HPT pos?!" LOL.
But yea on forums like these people tend to know a little more about basic human anatomy so I should have given you more credit


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

not myself but a friend who is due this month did. Was shocked to go in for an early ultrasound and come back with all of her anatomy ultrasound done.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

bumping again


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

I bled monthly during the 1st trimester in 3 of my 4 pregnancies.


----------



## Jessmomto2 (Jan 27, 2007)

I bled in varying degrees through all 3 of my pregnancies. With my first I had spotting several times around 6 weeks and 9 weeks. With my second I had spotting/bleeding until about 13ish weeks. With my last I had bleeding enough to turn the water in the toilet bright red at least once a week through week 15. I didn't come when my periods would have come though, it just came straight through. Each time it completely freaked me out. First freaked me out enough to go to the hospital. Second was less freaked and just made me worried. Third while I was a bit worried, I figured it had just become my normal.


----------



## karmamamaa (Jan 9, 2010)

Though I never did, my sister when she had her 3rd went by for 4 months with her "period"....it always arrived every 28 days and she bled for about 2-3 days...the last month it was very scant...she went into the dr. for an ultrasound (they suspected along with other symptoms uterine fibroids....and the ultrasound tech said "well...congrats!" - "on what? fibroids?"- "no dear, your're about 17 weeks pregnant!"

My sister nearly fell off the table!

Anyway, it is possible and even someone so type A as my sister let a preggers sneak by....

She went on to have a perfectly marvelous pregnancy, birth, and DD.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmomto2* 
I bled in varying degrees through all 3 of my pregnancies. With my first I had spotting several times around 6 weeks and 9 weeks. With my second I had spotting/bleeding until about 13ish weeks. With my last I had bleeding enough to turn the water in the toilet bright red at least once a week through week 15. I didn't come when my periods would have come though, it just came straight through. Each time it completely freaked me out. First freaked me out enough to go to the hospital. Second was less freaked and just made me worried. Third while I was a bit worried, I figured it had just become my normal.

I had pretty much the same thing when pregnant with ds2. I had real bleeding and awful cramps at about 6 weeks along...figured I was miscarrying...went to the hospital (I was in pain and wanted meds if I was having a m/c)...and he was totally fine. I bled often until around 4/5 months and there was never a reason found.

He was two weeks overdue and is now a healthy 7yo


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

So apparently we got pregnant dec 2005 my period was a week late the 1st week of jan. Took tests all neg... bleeding started like a normal period just as heavy and painful and lots of clots as usual.... then feb period late 1 week but bleeding began after that same as jan and all the test I took were neg... march came.... period did too... I thought but supper lite... by this time I knew I was pregnant ever since jan I knew b ut no1 believed me epsecially my now xhusband but I took a test at work and I didn't even have 2 wait for the time it told me to as soon as it passed through the plus sign was there and DARK .... I knew it I was right. Not even my obgyn believed me til we did the internal ultrasound and I was too far along for it then she did the external but still she didn't have the date right and after some tests she told us she was going to have down syndrome. Well after the amnio we found out I had been right the whole time and she was due sept 29 my bday and born sept 27 2006. She is now 3 and 5 months and 39.5 in tall and 34 lbs. She 2 y 4 mo brother is 39 in tall and 39.8 lbs.


----------

